# Help with extremely hard to curl hair!



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok i have super pin straight hair that curls but doesn't ever last throughout the day! My hair is so long too and it is almost 3/4 down my back. I don't have a problem with frizz or shine. I just have naturally straight hair that I just wash and go but I really want to start curling my hair. I'm so sick of my straight hair i just really want to try something different! Any suggestions to help keep my hair curled all day??? I have used sebastians hair spray, l'orel (the one in the gold box), big and sexy...all of them I had to use like the whole bottle to curl my hair and they just didn't keep my hair curled!




Any suggestions? I also use hot tools ceramic curling irons.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 22, 2010)

I have really straight hair too and like to wear it curly or wavy. The best thing is doing your hair in pin curls. I dampen my hair slightly, then put some styling creme or gel on 1 1/2 inch sections of hair then I roll it up and pin it, sometimes I sleep in them and they last the entire next day as well as some of the day after.


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

but i really love those loose beach waves...does this give the same effect? what creme do you reccommend?


----------



## perlanga (Jun 23, 2010)

If you like them looser you could just brush them out some more, or leave the pins in for less time. I use Garnier Fructis Creme Gel. It smells good too.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 24, 2010)

My hair sounds just like yours!! I find the best tool for keeping your hair curled is hot rollers. I like them because you can buy larger ones if you want looser curls/waves with more body, or smaller if you want tighter curls. Then you just roll em' up, leave them, take them out and voila!

The thing that's great about them is that your hair cools while they're in the rollers, and the heating of the hair to curl it and THEN the cooling of it while it's still in the shape you want it to stay in (rolled up in a curl) is the trick to the curl lasting. But it's easier on your arms than using a curling iron to roll up each section and then holding the curl in your hand until it cools for each section!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Mate

I suggest you to have Almonds as it is good for curly hair .It makes the hair strong.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

I suggest CONAIR INSTANT HEAT HAIRSETTER $35 DRUGSTORE

It will create luscious loose curls use hot rollers to make waves and curls that will make your hair stand out.


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would try using a curling iron but be sure to wrap each section of hair around the barrel. Also, hairspray each section before using the curling iron so that it will hold the curl.


----------

